# ipod bloqué



## sarra82 (10 Septembre 2008)

j'ai un gros soucis avec mon ipod 60Go. Je l'ai allumé et un écran vert est apparu avec ecrit "M25 .... completed".
Ensuite il m'a fait une série de test et là j'ai un écran blanc avec:
 Accessorize Test
Please plug FW
LCD ID : 1
FWPWR : 0

je ne sais pas quoi faire, je ne peux même pas l'éteindre!!!


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

Est ce que quand tu le branches sur ton pc ou mac il est reconnu par Itunes?


----------



## sarra82 (10 Septembre 2008)

ben le soucis c'est que là je suis au boulot donc je ne peux pas le brancher, il faut que j'attende ce soir. 
Je ne m'y connait pas trop car c'est mon frère qui me la donné il y même pas une semaine!!!


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

Ok tu me tiens au jus quand tu es rentré chez toi!


----------



## Baboun67150 (20 Septembre 2008)

Salut Fandipod,j'ai exactement le meme probleme,j'ai essayer de le brancher sur ma tour mais rien ne se passe.que me préconnise tu?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2008)

J'ai comme l'impression qu'il demande qu'on le connecte à un port Firwire... À vérifier tout de même...

EDIT: OK, j'ai fais quelques recherches.
Quand tu maintiens le bouton MENU et le bouton central pendant quelques seconde, normalement, il devrait redémarrer normalement.


----------



## Baboun67150 (20 Septembre 2008)

Négatif,j'ai fait toute les manip d'éxtinction de l'appareil,rien n'y fait.


----------



## miaou (20 Septembre 2008)

je crois bien que juste avant  il faut
 verrouiller et déverrouiller ( avec le bouton Hold du dessus)
puis après faire la manip   maintenir enfoncés les boutons( menu et central )


----------



## Baboun67150 (20 Septembre 2008)

C'est bon,probleme résolu,merci a tous


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2008)

Re,

Tu as fait comment finalement?


----------



## fandipod (20 Septembre 2008)

Oui on aimerait bien connaître la solution que tu as trouvé..


----------



## Baboun67150 (20 Septembre 2008)

C'est tout bête,en plus c'est de ma faute,je croyait avoir fait la bonne manip pour l'éteindre,mais en faite non,Menu et central,je suis trop bête.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2008)

Hmmm... Donc on peut considérer le problème comme réglé, n'est-ce pas?


Pour ceux qui auraient le même soucis, essayez de maintenir appuyés les boutons "Menu" et la touche centrale. Si ça marche pas, essayer en verrouillant, puis, déverrouillant le baladeur avant.


----------



## Baboun67150 (20 Septembre 2008)

C'est ça,probleme résolu,merci quand même....bonne continuation a tous.....


----------



## Natalyl (24 Janvier 2010)

Ce matin en allumant mon Ipod un écran vert est apparu, il a ensuite fait automatiquement toute une série de tests et là j'ai un écran blanc bloqué sur Accessorize Test, please plug in .. 

J'ai donc testé le tuyau suivant : maintenir appuyés les boutons "Menu" et la touche centrale et ça a fonctionné.

Merci ! 
N.


----------



## Baboun67150 (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour Nataly,je croit que la simple manipulation pour réactivé le Ipod suffise,l'appareil te demande de le brancher à ton ordi,je pense qu'une mise à jours est nécessaire.
Ton Ipod est de quelle génération?


----------

